# Can you teach Wing Chun as a lifestyle?



## HammockRider (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

  I know several people who have taken up something like karate to lose weight, improve focus etc. The internet is full of these kinds of stories. As a matter of fact I've heard some inspiring stories of transformation from people practicing all kinds of MA. But I haven't heard much about this in regards to Wing Chun. What I usually hear is "Wing Chun is just for fighting".

  I know there are some exceptions to that belief. We've all heard about how Robert Downey Jr. used Wing Chun as one of the tools that helped him get his life back together. And I read a book by Ip Chun wherein he feels that you can't be a great Wing Chun practitioner unless you've read the works of Confucius. He feels Confucian philosophy and Wing Chun are intertwined. 

  But aside from that, I haven't really heard of Wing Chun being described as anything but just a good close quarters fighting system.

I've heard karate, judo, aikido and even silat described as a lifestyle which offered more than just self defense skills. So what do you think? Can you do the same with Wing Chun? Can it be taught as a lifestyle?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2011)

From what I've heard and seen, Wing Chun just doesn't generally push the whole metaphysical stuff that some arts do.  It's kind of like boxing that way...  It does impart lessons, I think, but not with some deep emphasis.  Students just pick it up by training...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2011)

Real TCMA in general stays away from metaphysics. However it seems to be imposedupon it quite often in movies and in the westernization of it.

From thereal stuff you generally hear two things; it is good for fighting, it is good for health. 

Beyond that it is what you want to make of it.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think it's also helpful to remember that a lot of the "way of life" stuff was imposed (?) on the Japanese arts in kind of a cover up following WWII.  If someone had presented the arts as "this is a good way to beat someone up"...  it might not have gone over quite so well with the US occupation forces, y'know...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> I think it's also helpful to remember that a lot of the "way of life" stuff was imposed (?) on the Japanese arts in kind of a cover up following WWII.  If someone had presented the arts as "this is a good way to beat someone up"...  it might not have gone over quite so well with the US occupation forces, y'know...



It stated a bit earlier actually but you are right it is the "jutsu" vs "do" stuff


----------



## HammockRider (Dec 5, 2011)

I like the comparison to boxing. The reason I bring this up is that I'm studying to someday become a registered nutristionist ( woo hoo student debt!) and I've been kicking around ideas about developing a program that combines good nutrition with exercise, with possibly martial arts as the exercise. It would be aimed mostly at kids and diabetics, areas I am specializing in.

  I know that arts like karate and TKD like to emphasize how good they are for kids health, focus etc. and I was wondering if you could do something similar with Wing Chun. I'm saying Wing Chun because that's what I'm currently training in.( Actually I had to stop goiung to class for a short time but I'll be back in February.) 

  Before someone objects I'm not suggesting the creation of some kind of kiddie krotty WC. But it's the only MA I have even the slightest bit of training in, so that's what I've got to work with. 

Like I said I like the comparison to boxing. I know there are programs set up to use boxing as a way to help kids "stay out of trouble". The trouble I'd be helping them stay out of would include diabtes, hypertension etc.


----------



## geezer (Dec 5, 2011)

WC is very practical. It's core concerpts are strictly utilitarian. Our fundamental principles such as pursuing efficiency, practicality, economy of motion, straigtline attacks on centerline, simultaneous attack and defense, deflecting and yielding in defense like a spring, and so forth were designed pragmatically as a system of fighting based on skill rather than brute force. These principles were adopted because they worked, not because they embodied a particular philosophy.

Ironically, these principles _can_ be applied well beyond fighting to life in general and how you acheive your life's goals. The truth is that the strategy that works best to resolve a physical conflict in your favor, can be broadly applied to _all kinds _of conflict. "Loi lau hoi sung, lat sau jik chung" or roughly translated, "stay with what comes, follow the retreat, thrust forward when the way is free" --the essence of WC philosophy-- is often the wisest approach in any situation.

...or as we used to say, "When the going gets tough, Wing Chun it!"


----------



## HammockRider (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not really thinking about the metaphysics. Personally I think that one's spiritual beliefs should remain their own. I'm thinking more along the lines of creating a healthy lifestyle. I know that metaphysical beliefs can tie into one's lifestyle, but I'm not interested in promoting hat side of things. The first time I started training in a martial art I found myself just naturally wanting to eat better, get enough sleep and just generally take better care of myself. I'm not interested in giving people a list of philosophical tenants they must live by, I'm just interested in getting them to take better care of themselves. 

I know I mentioned Confucius in my OP but that was just as an example of how one person sees Wing Chun as a lifestyle. I'm not really interested in becoming a wise metaphysical guy. I wouldn't want to give advice on anything except what to eat to improve your blood sugar, lose weight etc.

And I'm sorry if my thoughts aren't the most organized but I'm kind of thinking out loud and using the forum as a sounding board. Thanks for putting up with me


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2011)

Look to International Journal of Sports Medicine studies and the British Journal of Sports Medicine studies if y9ou can find them



> International Journal of Sports Medicine suggests that Wing Chun offers a more robust cardio workout than Tai Chi. And a study in the British Journal of Sports Medicine found that a group of middle aged martial artists (40 - 60 year olds) had more muscle endurance and strength, and less body fat than the control group matched for the same age and sex



Now put these together and you have something. And form what I read and what little I know it really should not be that hard

Lifestyle (Sociology)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifestyle_(sociology)

Otium (Ancinet Roman) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otium

Wing Chun
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wing_Chun

Here too
http://www.wingchunlife.com/wing-chun-health.html


----------



## yak sao (Dec 5, 2011)

WC is, first and foremost a fighting art, but as with any discipline that is undertaken, it spills over into other areas of your life.
It teaches proper posture, balance, proper body mechanics, functional flexibility and strength, mental focus, relaxation in the face of adversity, health is enhanced by learning proper breathing.
WC, is a system of kung fu, kung fu meaning spending time and effort to master a skill, or simply stated, _hard work_.
Proper kung fu training of any type, not just WC, is a process of breaking down the old you and building a better you in its place.
As you perfect your martial skills, seeking more and more perfection in its technique, this carries over into other areas of your life. You begin to seek this perfection elsewhere. You strive to be a better employee, a better spouse, a better parent. That rude waiter is no longer such a big deal.
Perfection of course , is never achieved, but we keep plugging away.
Add to that what geezer said and yeah, WC is a lifestyle, at least it is for me.


----------



## Eric_H (Dec 5, 2011)

Wing Chun teaches you to deal with energy, same as any other martial art. And as already noted, the way you deal with energy in one area will have an effect how you approach other areas of life. 

FWIW, I wouldn't teach wing chun as part of a weight loss program, it's supposed to be economical in movement and for most people, spending hours in Yee Gee Kim Yeung Ma isn't a lot of fun. For many, weight loss is more about jumping around, enjoying themselves and burning calories than anything else - cardio kickboxing comes to mind. 

As for a matter of healthy life - go to a kickboxing gym, then go to a WC gym. What percentage of each are "healthy?" Usually Kickboxing wins that too - they can't advance in that art without making lifestyle changes that support it. Same if you were to use rock climbing or bicycling instead of MA.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wing chun has become a major part of my life. I have met some of the greatest human beings through my training in the art and it has been a great experience for socialising. Ive met millionnaires, street cleaners, actors, survival experts, and many other interesting characters...

In my personal life, wing chun has changed my life. Ive lost weight over time, got healthier, gained new knowledge about how my body works, and gained a huge amount of confidence but with humility. 

Although wing chun is primarily for street defence, I find no greater pleasure than discovering new ideas to do with body mechanics and find more comfort in formwork sometimes


----------



## HammockRider (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone, this is just an idea I started kicking around lately and nothing solid will probably come of it for a few years. I'm glad for your opinions though. I've got more grist for the mill.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow I just found myself promoted up to master!! I guess some kind soul transferred my account over!! It was fun being a white belt again for a while!

Anyway back on topic - I would say that the genius of WC is that you can adapt it to anything you want. Ive been to several schools that have explored the more spiritual route of wing chun. They didnt put much stock in striking techniques and focused more on things like playful chi sao (as a dance etc). Sounds odd, but they were happy!!


----------



## J W (Dec 14, 2011)

The Moy Yat school I recently started attending focuses on what they call "kung fu life". I believe that this was a concept of Moy Yat's, that sought to do exactly what you said: teach WC as a lifestyle.

I've only been with the school for a few months, but the longer I am there the more of an impact from it I see in other areas of my life. The students are responsible for everything at the school (keeping the mokwoon clean, keeping the teapot full, actively teaching their si dai, giving their si hing and sifu a hand when they need it, etc) and this requires everyone to accept their responsibility and pay particular attention to detail. I think that this leads to a mindset that is useful when dealing with other areas of life as well.

Of course, this is just the humble observation of a Wing Chun novice.


----------



## WCman1976 (Dec 23, 2011)

This is my take on how wing chun has helped my life.

I got into wing chun around the same time I learned how to play guitar. However, I have found that the two compliment each other. For example, when you pick up a guitar, you are playing the same chords that everyone else who picked up a guitar before you had at their disposal. When you play those chords, you WILL sound like everyone else at first. However, after a while you shed your influences and start to make that music sound like a pure expression of your soul. The same goes for wing chun: you have the same tools to play with (tan sao, pak sao, etc.), but you learn how to make the style work through you. In other words you are doing what Bruce Lee called "the art of expressing the human body." For me wing chun (and ANYTHING with the word "art" attached to it, like music or writing) has been about the search for self-expression, getting to know yourself better.

Then again, it is what you make it. Some people pick up the guitar just to learn how to play a few songs. They don't take it on some great, deep, lifelong soul-searching expedition...but that's okay too. On top of that, wing chun isn't bound to be a way of life for everyone because we don't all like the same thing. Someone else might find they get the same results with tae kwon do that I did with wing chun. It's a matter of personal preference.

I hope I explained my point of view without sounding too odd. I fought against being too abstract because I am writing this while working an overnight shift on very little sleep!


----------



## yak sao (Dec 23, 2011)

WCman1976 said:


> This is my take on how wing chun has helped my life.
> 
> I got into wing chun around the same time I learned how to play guitar. However, I have found that the two compliment each other. For example, when you pick up a guitar, you are playing the same chords that everyone else who picked up a guitar before you had at their disposal. When you play those chords, you WILL sound like everyone else at first. However, after a while you shed your influences and start to make that music sound like a pure expression of your soul. The same goes for wing chun: you have the same tools to play with (tan sao, pak sao, etc.), but you learn how to make the style work through you. In other words you are doing what Bruce Lee called "the art of expressing the human body." For me wing chun (and ANYTHING with the word "art" attached to it, like music or writing) has been about the search for self-expression, getting to know yourself better.
> 
> ...




Good stuff


----------

